# How do I beat Nidzilla??? Help!



## CallumM27 (Mar 20, 2008)

My friend plays the same army of 1000 points of nids and takes a fex, tyrant with 2 guard, 3 thropes, 3 ripper swarms and 8 guants. Everything is upgrade with random stuff like the tyrant has something that cause twice the wounds on 1 model and be impossible to kill and the the guants have the outnumber thing so always come back. I'm playing in a 1000 point tournament this weekend and think he'll play this army because as far as I'm aware its undefeated. I'm playing a new army of nurgle marines and was wondering if anyone nows of any weaknesses in a nids army of this style? 
Cheers Callum


----------



## Gobbo (Jun 4, 2008)

Terminators with stormshields and thunder hammers  

failing that, lots of lascannons and plasma guns, or even missile launchers if they dont have extended carapace.

Or even something with lash of submission, no its not very nurgly but you can move the nids backwards each turn.


----------



## imperialdudes (Feb 25, 2008)

try using my method of packing many plasmas and lascannos ( as stated above) also try to avoid combats with fexs of tytrans when their at a full number of wounds. Use cover to avoid close combat when ever possible. IE your heavy weapons on the opposite side of impassible terrain piece such as a river or lava flow. Go for objectives early and hold them then win but those. Hope this helps


----------



## Blackhiker (Dec 28, 2007)

I would suggest getting very few upgrade troop choices. Don't waste points on the nurgle upgrades since against MC it is useless. Get lots of havocs with big guns and a daemon prince of tzeentch or 2 that way you will have a couple of MC of your own with 4+ invul. saves also give the psychic powers to it/them that way you can wipe them out with that.


----------



## Someguy (Nov 19, 2007)

2 MCs? I thought you said this was nidzilla!

Plague marines are pretty bad against MCs sadly, as their FNP and toughness tend to be ignored. They do get to pack a number of plasma guns though, and that's where you should probably be looking. Obliterators are your friend as well.

The first thing I'd do is kill the rippers, since they are going to cause trouble by holding up your shooting guys. Luckily, the same weapons you need to kill the big guys also instant kill these things, so apply lots of plasma here. These things can be instant killed even within synapse range.

Then there are really two approaches you can take. Either you hold them away and shoot them with las/plas, or you charge them and hit with power fists. In either case, lash will make your life a great deal easier. Shoot the fex and lash the tyrant and his friends away.

Ignore the 8 gaunts early on. If you get a chance to rapid fire them then take it. These guys are a massive liability for your opponent in kill point games.


----------



## Flakey (Sep 24, 2008)

Rippers also have the vulnerable to blasts/templates, which is a quick way of dealing them. 

Stick to the mission of the game too. If it is objectives he only going to have the gaunts to hold 1. Also it means he will have to keep a synapse creature within 12 inches of the objective to enable the gaunts to reliably hold it (lurking gaunts can not hold objectives).

In kill points keep killing off the gaunts, they count as a new unit every time they reappear. So you can easily rack up kill points on a small easy to kill unit, unless he just ends up hiding it when he realises you are doing that.


----------



## officer kerky (Jun 12, 2008)

target his synapse creatures as soon as their dead the army is as useless as a blind man in a minfield (sorry if this offends anyone)


----------



## Crimson_fists (Oct 19, 2008)

I'd say you get a close combat expert your self, wittle his lines and get the wounds down, then when his within charging range, charge with your counter force and gain the charge +1 attack. 
(Warning, I haven't actually tested this, so to me it's still theroretical)
Cheers!
:drinks:


----------



## SpaNNerZ (Jun 17, 2008)

Nurgle lord with daemon weapon on a bike or maybe with wings or maybe even a steed
but either way thats between 5 and 9 attacks hitting on mostlikely 3's maybe 4's depending on the monster, wounding on 4's and a power weapon so no armour saves for those nids that dont have invulnerables. It works great for me anyway

peace out:victory:


----------



## Flakey (Sep 24, 2008)

officer kerky said:


> target his synapse creatures as soon as their dead the army is as useless as a blind man in a minefield (sorry if this offends anyone)


This tactic is no good against this list, but against horde tyranid lists it does work.


----------



## Exodus (Nov 12, 2008)

Someguy said:


> 2 MCs? I thought you said this was nidzilla!
> 
> These things can be instant killed even within synapse range.
> .


Best of my knolage you cannot instank Kill any creatures in synapse range but if they dont require synapse they can be instant killed.

rippers are swarms and do not count towards the min troops choise so he dosent forfill the min FOC (have codex in car will cheque at lunch time):biggrin:

way to beet this army is elmate the rippers then the tryant+ gard thern follow on to the rest with plasma death


----------



## hippogryph (Oct 26, 2008)

It's a good idea to use the Plague bringer wounding on 4's is a great way to screw with monstrous creatures. Seriously I've used it on a wraithlord it was epic.


----------



## Hate Legion (Oct 25, 2008)

I'd say; firepower supremacy.

I've encountered the Nids several times, and never lost a battle against these mindless killers.
Entrench yourself and have HB, Plasma, LC.
The minor creatures of the Nids have a certain weakness against HB.
A Defiler with the BC is a great help too, plus its very effective in CC. 
Plague Marines arent that good in CC, but they tend to stay for long.

Lastly a DP of course.
I wouldnt rely on psychic powers, but then again Perils of the Warp have never been grateful to me.
I say brute force, MoK and wings.

But of course you'll need someone to take the remains of those storming Nids, thats exactly what those Plague Marines are for. Support them with the DP.

In the end, its always a matter of time before the Nids overrun you.
So, my experience is to act swiftly, make no mistakes (yeah right).
Keep the distance, until you know for sure you can handle those Nids in CC.


----------



## Anim (Aug 4, 2008)

CallumM27 said:


> My friend plays the same army of 1000 points of nids and takes a fex, tyrant with 2 guard, 3 thropes, 3 ripper swarms and 8 guants. Everything is upgrade with random stuff like the tyrant has something that cause twice the wounds on 1 model and be impossible to kill and the the guants have the outnumber thing so always come back. I'm playing in a 1000 point tournament this weekend and think he'll play this army because as far as I'm aware its undefeated. I'm playing a new army of nurgle marines and was wondering if anyone nows of any weaknesses in a nids army of this style?
> Cheers Callum


Use something big to instant kill the swarms, theyre not subject to the immune to instant death rule. After that focus everything on the tyrant, once he's dead focus everything on the carnifex. Zoanthropes and gaunts really arent much of a worry for csm's imo. I play nids and my 1k point zilla army consists of a winged tyrant and 3 carnifex among other things, which you'd probably have more trouble against compared to your friends more average army.


----------



## darklove (May 7, 2008)

I had a rather shocking win VS Nidz last night at one of the local GW stores.

All his stuff was fast and furious and I was assaulted in turn 2. I was playing as Necrons and was seriously out numbered. I was 3 models away from phasing out and thought I would lose the game.

How I won: managed to kill the last synaps creature in turn 5, so all his lesser things started running around randomly and he could not hold objectives; used the Monolith's portal to beam my last remaining Warriors out of CC danger and towards the enemy objectives. 

The biggest tip is to take down his synaps creatures, and then the big stuff. remember that Monstrous Creatures do not get the intervening units cover save because they use the same rules as vehicles for cover, so you can pick them off from far away.

Think I would use my list a bit differently next time, but it was only my second game vs Nidz. I recommend having high T units and lots of shooting things lined up as soon as possible.


----------



## brian36251 (Nov 21, 2008)

*Lascannons and Hero counter-attack*

I have several friends who play exclusively nids. I consistently take out all their MCs with lascannons/plasma and krak missiles. Kill the Fex's at range, take out the tyrant guard, and a Tyrant by itself can normally be brought down by a squad and a CC hero (preferably with an invulnerable save). :victory:


----------



## Spot The Grot (Jul 15, 2008)

Yes lascannons,plasma guns,defilers and power fists. He has a puny amount of scoring units juts kill them in one round and be done with it. A dflying daemon prince makes a real mess of fex's and tyrant aswell.

How can you lose to a guy who has 8 gaunts as his ONLY scoring unit? If i were to meet this nid player i tell him he's ......(ponders for a non offensive yet nice word on wikipedia) . A good nidzilla army has lots of genestealers. It would surprise me if this bloke knew how to use nidzilla effectively.

Sorry for sounding like an old granny i hope i havn't been that nasty :ireful2: . I apologise in advance if this guy is reading this forum.


----------



## Chevalier (Apr 28, 2008)

If you want to build a Plague Marine list to kill that army specifically then here's all you have to do:

DP w/ MoN, warptime, wings 
4 x 5 PM w/ 2 flamers, rhino

Spend the remaining points on Obliterators arranged in as many different squads as possible. Sorry to be so unspecific but the CSM codex is out of my hands at the moment.

Deploy the obliterators about 36" away from the tyranid front line. Fire plasma cannons at the HT and TG every turn, until you opponent spreads them out so you can not cover more than one model with the blast template. Then switch to lascannons. Once you have eliminated the tyrant switch to the carnifex. The zoanthropes can largely be ignored unless you want to try eliminating all the synapse on the board. Deploy your PMs in rhinos close to the obliterators and do not move them. When your opponent closes in, disembark and use the tanks to form a cordon with about two inches between them. The movement rules prohibit models from moving within an inch of enemy models in the movement phase so your opponent will have to take the long way around while you shoot at his models through the gaps. Use the DP in a counter assault role, though if your opponent is nice enough to run those zoanthropes in one squad, fly over there a eat them. Obviously use the PM squads to wipe out the gaunts and rippers, the former will take double wounds from the templates which hit automatically and need a 3+ to wound.


----------



## bravo_michel (Nov 3, 2008)

i dont know what happened a imperial guardsmen is 6 pt ea 60pt per squad and guants are 4 or 5 pt ea dont know y when i play the outnumber me so much like 2 to 1

i have 5 x 10 guardsmen one veteran squad one platoon commander and command squad. one hq for 5 units and couple snipers and special wep squad. about 75 men in total and they have like 140 and they put full of upgrades i dont to make my guys cheap and swarn enemy but does not work with tyranid. going to have another 4 squads soon.:grin:


----------



## bravo_michel (Nov 3, 2008)

brian is right that is what i try to do


----------



## CallumM27 (Mar 20, 2008)

The reason I keep losing is in the past I plaid Blood Angles which was an assault army and he has pumped his Fex and Tyrant so they can take tunes of fire and can destroy entire units in CC. His guants have the outnumber rule so always come back so he always has a unit to take objectives. I haven't played him with plague marines yet but after reading the rules more I think I can give a good go at it  so consentrate fire on tyrant, get daemon prince and use him to kill the big things after afew wounds have been taken off :good: cool


----------

